# Greedy!



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

Charlie (5mths) is so greedy I doubt he even tastes his food on they way down:uhoh:
He is fed a premium quality dry food 3 times a day, he gets about 400grms a day and it is finished in about 3 seconds.
I have taken to giving him his evening meal in a treat ball to slow him down a bit, I've never had a dog that ate this fast before!
I'm worried about his digestion, although he is nice and healthy, just greedy!
Any ideas on how to slow him down a bit.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

You can try putting a rock/ball in his food dish.... He'll have to eat around it and that will slow him down some.


----------



## twins&golden (Jul 14, 2007)

The best suggestion I've had so far (from someone on here ~ thank you!!) was to turn their dish upside down. We add water - to slow her down and then turn the metal dish upside down and this was the magic that we needed to stop her from gobbling it up in less than a minute.


----------

